# Show Us Your Engine...



## listerdiesel (Aug 12, 2016)

New toy that we collected yesterday, 1927 Ruston & Hornsby, 6hp hopper cooled.

Peter


----------



## n brown (Aug 12, 2016)

oooh that's a nice bit of kit !


----------



## caledonia (Aug 12, 2016)

There's a nice wee engine not far from Mr Runnachs house, hopper cooled, connected to a saw bench and lying in the middle of a wood rusting away. Not sure of maker.


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice! I love the open crank engines.  My dad served his apprenticeship at Rustons in Lincoln and my Uncle is a big enthusiast with a lot of engines including early open crank ones.  I have a fairly basic Fowler P type that I rescued from my fathers that still runs nice.

Keith


----------



## csd4t (Aug 12, 2016)

Here's mine, bit like a diesel


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 12, 2016)

csd4t said:


> Here's mine, bit like a diesel



Is that one off a saw bench.?


----------



## csd4t (Aug 12, 2016)

Certainly rides like one!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 12, 2016)

csd4t said:


> Here's mine, bit like a diesel



Even less like a diesel!


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 12, 2016)

Re-post the pics of the engine you made John they are well worth a second viewing.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 12, 2016)

Fazerloz said:


> Re-post the pics of the engine you made John they are well worth a second viewing.



You mean my 1/16 scale Britannia Locomotive?


























I might finish it one day!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 12, 2016)

I have a 5" Britannia chassis that I got along a fair way with, not as far as that though, that is nice.

Peter


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 12, 2016)

listerdiesel said:


> I have a 5" Britannia chassis that I got along a fair way with, not as far as that though, that is nice.
> 
> Peter



Do you still have it and some photos? I found very quickly that I like to replicate detail, and although I have managed some on the little Brit, I would have been better off with a 5"!
John
Hon. Sec. Southampton Society of Model Engineers


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Aug 12, 2016)

When I worked on the gas board, I visited a House, May have been a pub in Shirehampton, Bristol. 
In his basement he had a collection of replica railway engines, the biggest of which was over 4 ft long & all made by him on the premises.

I think some people are amazing, as are some on here!

Phill


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 13, 2016)

siimplyloco said:


> Do you still have it and some photos? I found very quickly that I like to replicate detail, and although I have managed some on the little Brit, I would have been better off with a 5"!
> John
> Hon. Sec. Southampton Society of Model Engineers



It's wrapped up in the workshop, chassis made, axles and wheels turned, lots of small stuff but not as advanced as yours.

If I get a minute before Lincoln I'll get it out and see how it has fared in storage, haven't touched it in years, still got the drawings set.

What castings we have came from Norman Spink in Chesterfield, as did the drawings. He is probably long passed away now, he had the 5" model that the guy who did the drawings had made, on his mantlepiece.

Peter


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 13, 2016)

Great pics to see thanks for sharing. Looks a really interesting hobby/project, if only I had the skills.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 13, 2016)

I remember many years ago having a go with a Bren Gun on which the barrel got extremely hot.

But that was Chopper cooled.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 13, 2016)

phillybarbour said:


> Great pics to see thanks for sharing. Looks a really interesting hobby/project, if only I had the skills.



This little boat has a steam engine made by me, but you can buy the engines ready made and build the boat in your kitchen!





I modelled it on the photos of this kit boat. The kit was £1200 + £800 for the engine! I saved a lot of money...

JoTiKa Ltd. ~ Marten, Howes and Baylis Page 2, Der Seekadett.


----------



## winks (Aug 13, 2016)

*Engineers*

Our neighbour used to build model locos from scratch and even made the miniature lathe etc he used for manufacturing them. Ex Navy engineer and worked the rest of his working life in the Barrow shipyard, finishing as a manager on the Hull Services Department during the construction of the first nuclear powered subs in the sixties.

He never had a formal training beyond an apprenticeship in the yard and would never be regarded by many as a 'proper' engineer but his eye was faultless. Really good with metal but, by his own admission, bloody hopeless with wood. I came across an old copy (A4 size) of a drawing for the Pacific class loco in my cellar the other day. If I can think on I'll get a picture put on here shortly.

Just as an aside, I love the whole business of working alongside these old school practical men. One phrase that sticks with me is 'Slack as prick in a shirt sleeve' but there's loads along that line, which I think of as secret incantations to free off seized nuts or drive out tight pins etc.

Cheers

H


----------

